# Βάρα νταγερέ



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 6, 2010)

Γεια σας

Μ'αρέσει πολύ αυτό το τραγούδι αλλά τι θα πει νταγερέ; Τι (ή ποιόν) πρέπει να βαρέσει;

Μήπως έχει και κάτι άλλο στο τραγούδι που θα είναι δύσκολο ένας ξένος να καταλάβει (πολιστικές / θρησκευτικές αναφορές κ.τ.λ.);

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σίμων


Βάρα νταγερέ 

Στίχοι: Λευτέρης Παπαδόπουλος
Μουσική: Απόστολος Καλδάρας
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Χαρούλα Αλεξίου

Βάρα νταγερέ, βάρα νταγερέ
σαν το κύμα να χορέψω, σαν φωτιά μωρέ
κι όταν ζαλιστώ και ξεμυαλιστώ
μ' ένα αχ να ξεμπερδέψω απ' τον κόσμο αυτό

Βάρα νταγερέ, βάρα νταγερέ
να πλαντάξει ο πόνος μου μωρέ
γύπας η αγάπη και μου τρώει την καρδιά
σβήνω σαν ανθός στην αμμουδιά

Τι να πρωτοπείς, τι να πρωτοπείς
όταν μπλέκεις με μαχαίρια πάντα θα κοπείς
άιντε βρε παιδιά, φέρτε τσικουδιά
ρίχτε τσίπουρο στ' αστέρια να καεί η βραδιά

Βάρα νταγερέ, βάρα νταγερέ
να πλαντάξει ο πόνος μου μωρέ
γύπας η αγάπη και μου τρώει την καρδιά
σβήνω σαν ανθός στην αμμουδιά


----------



## Marinos (Nov 6, 2010)

Νταϊρές (από το τουρκ. daire, "κύκλος"), ή μπεντίρ, είναι σαν μεγάλο ντέφι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2010)

Γεια σου, Σάιμον. Θα το βρεις εδώ με την αγγλική μεταγραφή:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dayereh


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 8, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!


----------

